# Horticultural carbon - what does it do?



## CatG (Apr 10, 2010)

Hello,
I read about a substrate recipe that included horticultural carbon, and was wondering if that served as a replacement for CO2, kind of like what Excell does. Also, is "natural" charcoal the same as horticultural charcoal? I can get the "Cowboy Brand" 100% natural hardwood charcoal at Lowe's, so hopefully it is the same. http://www.amazon.com/Cowboy-Charcoal-Llc-8-8Lb-16488/dp/B004W5M0I4

Thanks,
Cat


----------

